# Oscilating Spindle Sander



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm finally ready to purchase an oscilating spindle sander, but I can't decide which one I want. I've been looking at the Ridgid for a while. A $199 price tag from a brand I trust is nice. Plus it's got the edge sander attachment with it.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100061671
I've also considered saving up a bit more and going with the Grizzly combination spindle sander/disc sander.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Spindle-Sander/G0529

Any suggestions on other sanders I could be looking at? Anyone own one the these 2? What about the little benchtop Grizzly....It looks like it's made out of plastic.

Some of them I've seen seem way overpriced (upwards or $500 for a benchtop tool?)


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

If you dont have a disc sander or are looking for a better one.... You might consider saving up for the Grizzly sander with both options as you are thinking. It sure would be nice to have a oss and a disc sander in one package. I would go with the Grizzly myself.
IMHO,
Bobby


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I like my Rigid fine. But then, I have 3 disc sanders. Depends on yer need, I guess. The oscillating edge sander on the Rigid is mighty handy.


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

That's where I'm stuck. The only sanders I have right now are a random orbital, a finish sander, and an archaic belt sander that weighs about 25 lbs. So, usually I just sand by hand.

With the Ridgid I would get the added benefit of having an oscilating edge sander which would be nice. Then I could just pick up a disc sander and call it done.
On the other hand, having the oss and disc sander on one machine sound nice too lol.


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

I got the Triton oscilating spindle sander a few months ago at Woodcraft supply for 149.00. So far it has been great. I looked at the Rigid one but had trouble finding replacement sleeves and heard some people on an other group had some problems.

Arthur


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have the Rigid oscillating spindle/belt sander, and it is a real Gem. I also have a Mastercraft[Canadian Tire] oscillating spindle sander. It is identical to a Ryobi. Then, there is a small bench model belt/disc sander, also Mastercraft. All of these machines get regular use, and none of them were very expensive. $179 for the Rigid, and $99 each for the other two. I am very happy with the service from all of them. So, if you are doing light hobby stuff, all would work. If you watch the sales you can get a belt/disc sander, and an oscillating spindle sander together for about the same amount as the Rigid unit. If space is an issue go for the Rigid unit. Most of the people that report having them on this forum, are quite satisfied with theirs, as am I. The dust collection on all of these machines is quite decent, coupled to a medium shop-vac.

Gerry


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

oregoncarver said:


> I looked at the Rigid one but had trouble finding replacement sleeves and heard some people on an other group had some problems.
> 
> Arthur


I can't imagine why. The HD here has tons of them. There are several manufacturers producing them in the correct sizes and grits. I think my stash is branded by Ryobi.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

The Rigid has my vote. I have a stand alone oscillating sander and it is nice, but the edge sanding option would be most useful in my shop. I guess though my other question would be what would be the difference between the edge sander and the disc sander?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Another vote for the Ridgid. I use mine all the time...


----------



## Basset (Dec 15, 2007)

dbhost said:


> Another vote for the Ridgid. I use mine all the time...


Me too! It's very easy to change from spindle to belt. I use both a lot.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Nate1778 said:


> The Rigid has my vote. I have a stand alone oscillating sander and it is nice, but the edge sanding option would be most useful in my shop. I guess though my other question would be what would be the difference between the edge sander and the disc sander?


Nate, the oscillating belt sander/edge sander is easier to control, IMO. It's slower and you can't make it burn an edge, even if you try.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Nate1778 said:


> The Rigid has my vote. I have a stand alone oscillating sander and it is nice, but the edge sanding option would be most useful in my shop. I guess though my other question would be what would be the difference between the edge sander and the disc sander?


 Both have their uses, but I find myself using the edge sander far more than the disc sander. I guess it depends what type of work you are doing.

Gerry


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! It sounds like the Ridgids have it. I think I just liked the idea of a big beefy spindle sander lol. Hopefully I'll be heading to Home Depot in the next couple of weeks (Closest one is an hour away).


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Osilating Spindle Sander*

I also have the Rigid. I use the edge sander almost all of the time. It works great. 

Domer


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I have always heard good things about the Ridgid model. I have two of the Ryobi OSS. I ordered another set of the rubber inserts so that I would have them set up for two grits of all sizes and it works great. I bought the second one for $50 from a guy selling his shop and home to travel abroad. The sander was truly new.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

My Ridgid's been a good tool. At times I wish the platen on the belt sander was longer, but it's a lot of sander for the price.

EB-4424


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

So...a couple weeks turned into a couple months lol. I just wanted to say thank you for the suggestions. I ended up getting the Ridgid last week. 

I LOVE this machine! I've only gotten to use it a few times so far, but it has exceeded my expectations and then some. Very quiet, very smooth, adequate dust collection, very fast switch from spindle to belt (like under 30 seconds!) etc. 

Sorry, I just had to say thank you for the advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm glad you gave this thread a rebirth... I guess my head has been in the sand, I've never seen that Ridgid unit..... it's on my list now though (since I don't have anything but handheld sanders, this would be a welcome friend in the shop)


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Lucas54 said:


> So...a couple weeks turned into a couple months lol. I just wanted to say thank you for the suggestions. I ended up getting the Ridgid last week.
> 
> I LOVE this machine! I've only gotten to use it a few times so far, but it has exceeded my expectations and then some. Very quiet, very smooth, adequate dust collection, very fast switch from spindle to belt (like under 30 seconds!) etc.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to say thank you for the advice. :thumbsup:


 Excellent choice. I think you will be very happy with this machine.:thumbsup:

Gerry


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats on the sander purchase. Glad to hear that you are happy with it. I have the rigid sander and have been quite happy with it. I guess it all depends on what you are going to be using the sander for. The rigid is a quiet running sander and I find the d/c on it works quite well. Changing of the drums is done easily and quickly as well as the changing of the belt sanding attachment. I have to say that I don't have any experience with grizzly tools so I cannot comment on that one.
Ken


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

Lucas54 said:


> That's where I'm stuck. The only sanders I have right now are a random orbital, a finish sander, and an archaic belt sander that weighs about 25 lbs. So, usually I just sand by hand.
> 
> With the Ridgid I would get the added benefit of having an oscilating edge sander which would be nice. Then I could just pick up a disc sander and call it done.
> On the other hand, having the oss and disc sander on one machine sound nice too lol.


I was in your position a few months ago and bought the Ridgid. I think I made the right decision. The Ridgid works well and has met my needs.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok then! I guess I’ll have to put it on my list as well. I have an old disk/belt sander from harbor freight thats about 6 years old and I hardly ever use the disk sander part.


----------



## Bob Hoffman (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't figured out how to start a new thread yet! I have a Ryobi oscillating sander OSS450 that quit oscillating long ago...but today the belt broke which turns the spindle, now it's useless.. I would like it to oscillate but am more concerned about the spinning...any idea where I can get belts? At one supplier they say the wide timing belt is no longer available but have a narrower one...which one makes it spin? I"d like both but will settle...any help appreciated! thanks


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I also have the Rigid. It is a great tool and I use mine frequently


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

shakernva said:


> I haven't figured out how to start a new thread yet! I have a Ryobi oscillating sander OSS450 that quit oscillating long ago...but today the belt broke which turns the spindle, now it's useless.. I would like it to oscillate but am more concerned about the spinning...any idea where I can get belts? At one supplier they say the wide timing belt is no longer available but have a narrower one...which one makes it spin? I"d like both but will settle...any help appreciated! thanks


 
Do you have a local motor shop? Take the belt to them and see if they can match it.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

shakernva said:


> I haven't figured out how to start a new thread yet!


To start a new thread, click on the “NEW TOPIC” button on top of the forum page.


----------



## Bob Hoffman (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice! I really appreciate it


----------



## Bob Hoffman (Jul 6, 2011)

Belts for the Ryobi OSS450 are listed as obsolete by many companies..I found them on Ebay from Polybelt..#160XL125 (spindle) #160XL037 (oscillator)..both work perfectly. Thanks for all the input:thumbup:


----------

